# Hoping to be adopted by the Band of Brothers (and Sisters)



## maingate (Aug 22, 2009)

I, along with my good lady wife have had the temerity to join this most solemn and extraordinary band of human beings living in metal boxes in out of the way places. From some of the postings I have read, I have been forced to use the phrase "human beings" fairly loosely.

It looks like I am retired thanks to the Bankers and their bonuses. No wonder the country is in a state if they try to manage without me. Serves them right.

Anyway, I am in the process of trading up to a Burstner tag axle and spending time on the highways and byeways with the wife and dogs. I have already made a few postings so I think it only right that you find out what sort of nitwit you are dealing with. I may even give out my van reg. no. so you can avoid me. Thats a bad idea in case I ever upset anyone. I have read how some of you carry deadly weapons with you on tour. I might be daft but I am not stupid (I think)

Look forward to meeting you around the place. No doubt I will be picking your brains. In fact I will start right now. Does anybody have any knowledge of using a small wind generator with a van?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry no knowledge of using a small wind generator with a van? somebody will be in touch I am sure.

Welcome to the club one and all.


----------



## jogguk (Aug 23, 2009)

maingate said:


> ...........
> Look forward to meeting you around the place. No doubt I will be picking your brains. In fact I will start right now. Does anybody have any knowledge of using a small wind generator with a van?



No direct knowledge but have discussed the subject before.

If the wind starts blowing up a bit they can get a bit noisy that's the fist thing always pointed out, and you can't just turn the wind off Storage should not be a problem in big tag axle van, can be in a van camper like mine.

To work efficiently you need to get then up reasonably high (above M/H roof level). The little toy type units are not worth bothering with so you need to think how your going to get a quality wind turbine weighing a good few Kg's up on a pole And where you can mount a pole

There are a few mounting solutions, the necessary kit all available from the amateur radio / aerials section on ebay. Aluminium telescopic sliding extending pole (like and old fashioned telescope, but on a bigger scale). Permanently "U" bolt this to your rear ladder, drop the turbine on when needed and push up section at a time

If you do not have a ladder on the M/H to mount the telescopic pole then you need a tilt over pole mount (ebay). These work by driving over the flat plate with a front wheel (to anchor it) insert the pole with turbine on in to mount and pull up to the vertical position, the mount should lock. Then extend section to required height. May need some guy lines.

HTH
John


----------



## maingate (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks jogguk.

I was looking to have a mix of systems. I do not want a fixed solar panel on the roof as it is not very effective this far North in Winter. A small wind turbine may not be too noisy and easier to erect. If it extends the ability to wildcamp a little longer without a hook up then it may be worthwhile.

The info you have given me is excellent. Very much appreciated.


----------



## ajs (Aug 23, 2009)

.

 painmate... i like yer sense of humour... 

like yer choice of van.... best i've seen yet  and that included hymer.

btw... welcome te the _camp_ site 

 regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks AJS

Its nice to meet new people, even if they are Dyslexic or otherwise challenged.

Did you pick the title AJS because you are old and keep breaking down. The 250 Matchless I had (same as an AJS) was`nt old at the time  but I built my upper body strength up by pushing it a lot of the time.

Thanks for the welcome and I enjoy your replies to posts.


----------



## lenny (Aug 23, 2009)

Hiya Maingate and welcome to the site, from another Tynesider

On the subject of wind turbines, I worked on a chemical site recently and the smoke hut was powered by a small wind turbine (cigar lighter and lights),so they must generate a good 12 volts. You see some illuminated road signs use the same method.


----------



## ajs (Aug 23, 2009)

maingate said:


> Thanks AJS
> 
> Its nice to meet new people, even if they are Dyslexic or otherwise challenged.
> .


 
i can't say dispepsic... sorry 



> Did you pick the title AJS because you are old and keep breaking down *and leaking liquid. *


 
 partly...also my initials.. i think...   wish i had 1 though... and AJS that is
...stuck with a blackbird and a virago 



> I built my upper body strength up by pushing it a lot of the time.


 
and yes i will need pushing soon .. thanks fer volunteering 

regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Aug 23, 2009)

Did you get your Virago from a public swimming pool? Must'nt have been enough Chlorine in the water.

Those Blackbirds must be good to ride, Mach 2.7 at 80,000 feet. No wonder you suffer from leakage.


----------



## gary fulton (Aug 23, 2009)

hi have just joined ,i have recently been talkin to a camper and he had a wind and a solar panel,says theyre great ,does anyone know where you get the wind generators tnks


----------



## maingate (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome from one newbie to another.

If I find out anything from a different place, I will update you. Most of the info is from America (online). I want to build one myself if possible, as a project.


----------



## ajs (Aug 24, 2009)

maingate said:


> I want to build one myself if possible, as a project.


 


do 2 while yer atit bonnylad .. partial te wind power i is 

regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Aug 24, 2009)

Morning AJS.

Forgive my jocular reply to your posting yesterday. When you told me that you had a Blackbird and a Virago, I thought, wot is e on about. I did`nt want to show my ignorance so I made a joke of it. Now I have done my homework and I am sat here green with envy.

I would willingly wipe away your black smears (but not the brown ones) in return for a ride on one of your machines. I must warn you that my wife has banned me from ever getting astride a bike again as I came off the last two. I blame the drink. If I had had a few more, I would have been OK.

Have to go now, the dogs are crossing their legs and have a pitiful look on their face.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 24, 2009)

gary fulton said:


> hi have just joined ,i have recently *been talkin to a camper* and he had a wind and a solar panel,says theyre great ,does anyone know where you get the wind generators tnks




*"been talkin to a camper* -- I would have thought talking to the owner would have been better, Your already as nutty as the rest of us - a big welcome to the WildCamping site.


----------

